# Poll: Why don't I Post Fishing Reports at UWN?



## Flyfish4thrills (Jan 2, 2008)

I wrote on the post "Fishing Trip Posts - Where Did They Go?", that I wanted to get a survey going. Well, I finally found a free and easily solution via Google Docs. Sadly, I can't get it to embed here so you have to follow the link to respond and see the results. Hopefully you will all take it and the info can be used to solve the problem.

*Poll*: Why don't I post fishing reports at Utah Wildlife Network? https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1GlwcZX ... 4/viewform

You can view the results after you take the poll or see the aggregate results here. Ya, everyone wants to see the results but it only helps if you take the poll!!

Aggregate results: https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1GlwcZX ... wanalytics


----------



## Flyfish4thrills (Jan 2, 2008)

/


----------



## Flyfish4thrills (Jan 2, 2008)

Come on folks, 18 views and only 3 poll responses!!!! Please take the time.


----------



## Gweedo (Mar 12, 2013)

Iv'e been a forum stalker for over a year and just recently registered so that I can start posting reports. Please fill out this servey even if you aren't registered as a forum member. I did not fish for about ten years and got back into it last summer. Now my young kids and I try to get out at least once a month. The reports on this forum have been very helpful for me so lets try and get more reports on here. If you don't like the report, please avoid the negative comments. We don't need any Trolls on here. 
Here's to tight lines and memorable times.


----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

I took the survey; Looks like I'm average - story of my life....


----------



## Kingfisher (Jul 25, 2008)

but i do post. and i share what works and what didnt. just dont fish enough. question should be why dont i post more and thats simple, i dont fish enough.


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

This is a hard question...personally, numerous reasons exist to why I don't post reports very often--sometimes it is because I don't have pictures, sometimes I just don't want to spend the time in writing one out, sometimes it is because I want to protect my hot-spot or go-to spot, etc.

Personally, I don't spend much time reading other people's reports either....usually because most of the reports are coming from places I don't frequent or don't have any interest in. If a report is posted about somewhere I do like to fish, I read it and sometimes comment. Usually, though, I just scan through the threads looking for posts about things that concern or interest me. 

Also, I think one of the problems a lot of fishing sites have run into is the question of "hotspotting". I believe people are wary of reporting on some waters because they fear of the fishing world taking notice and showing up...it is the old "report it and they will come" idea. Along those same lines, though, is the idea that reports from places like Strawberry, Lake Powell, Fish Lake, and other famous destinations are redundant if everyone were to report on their fishing success at these places.


----------



## Flyfishn247 (Oct 2, 2007)

wyoming2utah said:


> This is a hard question...personally, numerous reasons exist to why I don't post reports very often--sometimes it is because I don't have pictures, sometimes I just don't want to spend the time in writing one out, sometimes it is because I want to protect my hot-spot or go-to spot, etc.
> 
> Personally, I don't spend much time reading other people's reports either....usually because most of the reports are coming from places I don't frequent or don't have any interest in. If a report is posted about somewhere I do like to fish, I read it and sometimes comment. Usually, though, I just scan through the threads looking for posts about things that concern or interest me.
> 
> Also, I think one of the problems a lot of fishing sites have run into is the question of "hotspotting". I believe people are wary of reporting on some waters because they fear of the fishing world taking notice and showing up...it is the old "report it and they will come" idea. Along those same lines, though, is the idea that reports from places like Strawberry, Lake Powell, Fish Lake, and other famous destinations are redundant if everyone were to report on their fishing success at these places.


+1, W2U perfectly summed up why I and probably most UWN folks don't post more. Sure there are those with thin skin who can't take a little criticism, but for most I think they fall into some or all the categories that W2U listed.


----------



## gmanhunter (Dec 27, 2007)

When I do posts, I post about the lake and maybe north, south, east, and west side of lake. I dont give out "the spot" that I am fishing in. It doesnt matter if you give out the exact spot or not. That is what we have the local outdoor shows on tv for. You could still report on the lake, without giving out the exact location you were fishing in. If someone asks me any more info than what I give out on my post, I pm them. I thought that is what the pm's were set up for. By the way I did the survey also.


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

wyoming2utah said:


> Along those same lines, though, is the idea that reports from places like Strawberry, Lake Powell, Fish Lake, and other famous destinations are redundant if everyone were to report on their fishing success at these places.


That's a big one for me. I fish in such well-known places with such well-known tactics that I feel like my reports just tell people what they already know.


----------



## BridgerM (Jul 20, 2012)

I don't ice fish and the only fishing I did over the winter was at Lake Mead and Blue Lake. Sadly, there wasn't much fishing to report from either locale. Hopefully this year will be more exciting with our purchase of a new(old) aluminum boat. We have learned from the postings of more experienced anglers and hope to reciprocate


----------



## torowy (Jun 19, 2008)

Some times I post, but the main reason I don't very much anymore is that my pictures are on my home computer and I am usually on here on quick breaks through the day at work.


----------

